# New Website & First E-Book!



## spacefuzz (Jan 15, 2014)

I redid my website over the holidays and changed it over from a general gallery to an e-commerce site. 

Matthew Kuhns Photography

Also I released my first e-book, text from a book my father wrote and images I took as I mimicked some of the same travels. 

The Listening Rock - Part 1 ? Matthew Kuhns Photography



Would love to hear what you guys think!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't see this yesterday; judging from the response to my OWN thread yesterday, it seems to have been a poor time to start threads. 

Anyway--you've got some nice stuff. I like the simplicity of the home page and the way that the focus is on the photos, yet the text is clear and readable.

Your about page seems pretty interesting, but I'll be honest--it was too long for me in my current mood (having just gotten home from a long, trying day at work). Also, I have the attention span of a gnat sometimes, so there's that.

The pictures load quickly, and look good; big plus on a photography website!

Kudos on the e-book; that (and the whole dedicated website thing) is something I aspire to do, but I just seem to lack the focus to get it done.  And it sounds like quite an interesting concept; I might even have to check it out!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 17, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I didn't see this yesterday; judging from the response to my OWN thread yesterday, it seems to have been a poor time to start threads.
> 
> Anyway--you've got some nice stuff. I like the simplicity of the home page and the way that the focus is on the photos, yet the text is clear and readable.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for taking a look! I'm glad it comes off as a nice layout and loads fast. 

I agree the About page is verbose, I let my father write it since I hate describing myself. 

If you ever decide to write an ebook let me know


----------



## ronlane (Jan 17, 2014)

I could only look from my iPhone but the pictures look really nice.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 19, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I could only look from my iPhone but the pictures look really nice.



Thank you


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> I redid my website over the holidays and changed it over from a general gallery to an e-commerce site.
> 
> Matthew Kuhns Photography
> 
> ...



Great pictures you post there. Nice job!


----------

